# ***Precision Turbo Specials @ CTS Turbo***



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*PRECISION PW39 WASTEGATE* - 239 Shipped (comes as shown below)
Click here to order online: PRECISION PW39 WASTEGATE 

_Quote, originally posted by *Precision Turbo and Engine* »_With over 60 years of combined turbocharger development and racing experience, we at Precision Turbo take great pride in providing you with the best external wastegate on the market today. The PW39 is made from high grade, high temperature stainless steel and billet aluminum components. It features our own purpose designed Kevlar reinforced wastegate diaphragm and a 347 stainless investment cast valve body. Our investment cast valve body has a smooth internal surface, giving you better flow and more accurate boost control. Our PW39 was designed to be a direct replacement for other existing 44mm wastegate flanges, but will work best with the flange provided. The PW39 features a Nickel Chromium Alloy valve and 5 different 17-7 precipitation hardened springs. Also included are stainless steel inlet and outlet flanges with clamps. With a satin black anodized, 6061 aluminum billet wastegate cap you will have years of good looks and protection from the elements. The PW39 is generally compatible with most aftermarket manual and electronic boost controllers on the market today.












*Precision HP Series Billet Turbos, Journal Bearing and Ceramic Ball Bearing*
















Pricing is listed below for the journal bearing turbos, generally upgrading to the ceramic ball bearing center section is $450, this is available in the drop down menu. Keep in mind these turbos use a ceramic ball bearing CHRA, which does not require a water jacket, ie water cooling, so you save on water lines and have a cleaner engine bay. Currently we have a range on order for stock including a HP6765SP-B (S refers to S compressor housing 4" inlet 2.5" outlet, P refers to ported shroud compressor housing, -B refers to ceramic ball bearing).
*
Precision HP5857 (Billet) - 899 shipped
Precision HP5862 (Billet) - 899 shipped
Precision HP6262 (Billet) - 899 shipped
Precision HP6265 (Billet) - 899 shipped
Precision HP6765 - 989 shipped
Precision HP6765 (Billet) - 1099 shipped*

Click here to view our PTE HP Series Turbochargers or order from our secure online store: PRECISION HP SERIES JOURNAL BEARING & BALL BEARING TURBOCHARGERS 

If you have any questions feel free to IM or email: [email protected]
























_Modified by CTS Turbo at 8:45 PM 2-23-2010_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: ***Precision Turbo Specials @ CTS Turbo*** (CTS Turbo)*

What would be a good replacement for my current T3/T4 50 trim?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***Precision Turbo Specials @ CTS Turbo*** (SMG8vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMG8vT* »_What would be a good replacement for my current T3/T4 50 trim?

Check your IM


----------



## GotBoost2000 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: ***Precision Turbo Specials @ CTS Turbo*** (CTS Turbo)*

I need a new turbo since my blew.. Can you help me? I emailed you. Thanks


----------



## GotBoost2000 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: ***Precision Turbo Specials @ CTS Turbo*** (CTS Turbo)*

It was from the kinetics stage 1 for my 12v vr6


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***Precision Turbo Specials @ CTS Turbo*** (GotBoost2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotBoost2000* »_It was from the kinetics stage 1 for my 12v vr6









PM replied


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: ***Precision Turbo Specials @ CTS Turbo*** (SMG8vT)*

What's the difference between the non-billet and billet wheel version of the 6765? Is it just that it is a billet wheel and that the other one is cast or do they actually have differently designed blades? Next question, why does the BB center section for the non-billet cost 450 while the BB center for the billet costs 900?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***Precision Turbo Specials @ CTS Turbo*** (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_What's the difference between the non-billet and billet wheel version of the 6765? Is it just that it is a billet wheel and that the other one is cast or do they actually have differently designed blades? Next question, why does the BB center section for the non-billet cost 450 while the BB center for the billet costs 900?

The billet is lighter and stronger and the blades are obviously not going to be the same for those reasons. 
The BB CHRAs vary in price, you'll have to ask the owner of precision turbo for that answer. We don't just raise the price 900$ to make more money from end users although making an extra 900 on a turbo would be cool


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: ***Precision Turbo Specials @ CTS Turbo*** (CTS Turbo)*

What about the blade design... are they the same or is it just billet vs cast and that's the only difference?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ***Precision Turbo Specials @ CTS Turbo*** (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_What about the blade design... are they the same or is it just billet vs cast and that's the only difference?

Different, I thought I mentioned that above


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: ***Precision Turbo Specials @ CTS Turbo*** (CTS Turbo)*

Nope. You just said that yes, they are different because they are billet and non-billet. Didn't specifically say the blades have a different pattern to them or have different lengths etc.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Just received my 6262 yesterday! Its awesome looking turbo, I cannot wait to strap it to the back of my engine. Thanks Clay!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (charlie hayes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charlie hayes* »_Just received my 6262 yesterday! Its awesome looking turbo, I cannot wait to strap it to the back of my engine. Thanks Clay!










They always look sexy


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: ***Precision Turbo Specials @ CTS Turbo*** (CDJetta)*

I read somewhere that a billet wheel cut on a 5 axis can have a lot more aggressive fin design, where cast is limited by the casting itself, I guess removing the wheel from the casting with too aggressive curvature isn't possible, like I said though I read it somewhere and may have been a sales pitch, but it makes sense!


----------



## 12V_FTW (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: ***Precision Turbo Specials @ CTS Turbo*** (CTS Turbo)*

Just bought my 6262 journal bearing with v-band housing and the precision wastegate, although from another retailer, its a great product


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

They sure are nice


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm turdbos....... I need a new one soon.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (SlowVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowVRT* »_mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm turdbos....... I need a new one soon.









your car is too slow


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

All PM's replied


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

tt


----------



## MrMoon (Dec 23, 2008)

6262 is the new 35r


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

MrMoon said:


> 6262 is the new 35r












so true


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

That's actually Clay, not Will Ferell.


----------



## MrMoon (Dec 23, 2008)

hahaha


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

hey clay, 

price for 2 6265 bb , billet , with t4 vband housing.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

snobum said:


> hey clay,
> 
> price for 2 6265 bb , billet , with t4 vband housing.


 
PM replied :thumbup:


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

How come no compressor maps or any other info? They look nice, but Precision's site doesn't have these new models on it.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

84_GLI_coupe said:


> How come no compressor maps or any other info? They look nice, but Precision's site doesn't have these new models on it.


Primarily because they like to cause you and others grief Rick. If you'd like to try and get a reply you can contact them here:

http://www.precisionturbo.net/contact.php

But i'm 99.999% sure they won't reply, you're not the first to ask :laugh:


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

Well that's no fun! How are we supposed to match up one of their spiffy snails? Any idea which of them fit in the t3/t4E 50-trim 0.63 a/r turbine, to 3071r range? Even with my porting it's tougher to match up something to an 8v, even 2871r compressor maps are hit-or-miss surge-wise when you look at the different trims.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

couple questions sent


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

largest T4 exhaust side is a .68a/r V-Band, 
largest T3 exhaust side is a .82a/r 4 bolt...

both too small for a VR6?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

eurobred said:


> largest T4 exhaust side is a .68a/r V-Band,
> largest T3 exhaust side is a .82a/r 4 bolt...
> 
> both too small for a VR6?


PTE has T4 housings in the following sizes:

T31 (T3 flange) - 48 63 82
T4 3" vband - 58 68 81 96
Vband in/out w/ T3 scroll area - 64 86

82ar T31 is fine for a VR6, we had a R32 make 450awhp on that setup on 15-16psi

Our MK5 R32 kit will be T4 3" vband based

As you probably know comparing T3 AR's to T4 AR's is like comparing apples to oranges


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

Hi, I'm looking for a new turbo, to replace the choking(backpressure is > 2:1, starting from 5000rpm) T04B(OC 0.68 A/R) turbo I have on my 24V BDF engine right now.

I was looking towards a HP6162 or the HP6262(although I need no more than 500hp max), preferably a billet version, but due to place restrictions, I need a T04E compressor housing(3” inlet and 2” outlet).

In short I need a T4 inlet flange with 3” V-band outlet turbine housing, and a 3” inlet with 2” outlet compressor housing, preferably with a billet compressor wheel(although it seems they only come with a shrouded compressor housing), preferably with a 0.82 A/R and no water jacket.

What are my options?

Thanks,
Marc.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

MarcoVR6SC said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a new turbo, to replace the choking(backpressure is > 2:1, starting from 5000rpm) T04B(OC 0.68 A/R) turbo I have on my 24V BDF engine right now.
> 
> I was looking towards a HP6162 or the HP6262(although I need no more than 500hp max), preferably a billet version, but due to place restrictions, I need a T04E compressor housing(3” inlet and 2” outlet).
> 
> ...


Marc, they don't make 6162's anymore, so you'd be after a 6262E or 6262E-B (ball bearing). The E covers (3" in 2"out) are not ported, also the housings available were below. 82ar is a T3 flanged housing generally speaking, 81ar T4 is available with 3" vband :thumbup:

If you need one or have questions please email: [email protected] :beer:


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

I'll email you shortly.

Just for general information, on your website, when selecting any of the HP series with T4 flange, one can only choose between a 0.58 or 0.68 A/R turbine housing, that’s one reason I asked(could be a good moment to update the site, as you may lose some potential customers who aren’t aware of the Vortex forced induction forum).

I’ll probably go for a BB version, but isn’t there a risk of running close to the surge line, when the boost(18-20psi max for my configuration) rises @ 3500-4000 rpm, with this turbo(HP6262E-B, 0.82 A/R) on a 2.8L 24V?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

MarcoVR6SC said:


> I'll email you shortly.
> 
> Just for general information, on your website, when selecting any of the HP series with T4 flange, one can only choose between a 0.58 or 0.68 A/R turbine housing, that’s one reason I asked(could be a good moment to update the site, as you may lose some potential customers who aren’t aware of the Vortex forced induction forum).
> 
> I’ll probably go for a BB version, but isn’t there a risk of running close to the surge line, when the boost(18-20psi max for my configuration) rises @ 3500-4000 rpm, with this turbo(HP6262E-B, 0.82 A/R) on a 2.8L 24V?



Housings are updated :thumbup: we haven't had any issues with that config, even on R32s


----------



## joerg_ (Jul 20, 2010)

clay really good guy :thumbup: excited to get hold of my 6262


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

joerg_ said:


> clay really good guy :thumbup: excited to get hold of my 6262


:thumbup:


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

bump, got my 6262 in the other day  :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the bump, Eric!


----------



## udderpowerr (Dec 9, 2004)

How will a 5857 with ceramic CHRA and T3 .48ar spool on a 1.8L? What power are we looking at on 91 pump?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

udderpowerr said:


> How will a 5857 with ceramic CHRA and T3 .48ar spool on a 1.8L? What power are we looking at on 91 pump?


We were never silly enough to use a 48ar turbine housing on a 600+ HP turbo.

Sounds like whoever is running that setup is setting themselves up for a 'Fail' :facepalm:


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

Money Send for a HP6262E-B!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

MarcoVR6SC said:


> Money Send for a HP6262E-B!


Got the order! Thanks Marco


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

MarcoVR6SC said:


> Money Send for a HP6262E-B!


Goddamn Marc! 
I think I have to contact you more often.. we could have bought them together 
I'm looking at the 5857 also bb, but don't know yet the in or outlet size I want to go with
(8v, built engine, drysump, itb setup, most likely rotrex too if I can find someone that can do it)

edit: just read above marc his post, seems .48 is not the way to go then


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

We can always combine shipping for you guys


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

Any suggestion in turbo then?
Would like to have close or just over 400hp (engine is fine, plus I live in Europe, 98octane)
8v ex g60, fully built and forged (8:1 or 8.5, we forgot....), all arp, max minus 1 intake and exh valves, converted to mech, Xflow off course, ITB setup (still to buy so do not know size), drysump (INA still busy with it), direct port nos (have it, don't know if I will install, but saying anyway)
SPA t3 turbo manifold, synapse wastegate+bov, golf G60 FMIC, 580cc inj, standalone (not sure which, most likely DTA)

I might buy a rotrex kit too (middle range), but I started thinking about it since a week or 2 so not sure yet (INA says to compound it instead of running seperate systems with valves.. makes it indeed easier but someone still has to map the car so..)

anything else that might help you then let me know (have to run, shift at work is over!)


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

The Green said:


> Any suggestion in turbo then?
> Would like to have close or just over 400hp (engine is fine, plus I live in Europe, 98octane)
> 8v ex g60, fully built and forged (8:1 or 8.5, we forgot....), all arp, max minus 1 intake and exh valves, converted to mech, Xflow off course, ITB setup (still to buy so do not know size), drysump (INA still busy with it), direct port nos (have it, don't know if I will install, but saying anyway)
> SPA t3 turbo manifold, synapse wastegate+bov, golf G60 FMIC, 580cc inj, standalone (not sure which, most likely DTA)
> ...


I would suggest the Precision HP5557E-B 63ar turbine housing. 500HP capable, and quick spool good powerband for your engine. :beer:

cheers,


Clay


----------



## simple_man (Jun 18, 2006)

Free BUMP 

CTS, do you guys have dyno data to compare spool (RPM VS boost) of BB and Sleeved vesrion on VR6?
I wonder if it's worth the money upgrating PT6265 I have runing.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

simple_man said:


> Free BUMP
> 
> CTS, do you guys have dyno data to compare spool (RPM VS boost) of BB and Sleeved vesrion on VR6?
> I wonder if it's worth the money upgrating PT6265 I have runing.


Unfortunately we don't have this data. I will see if i can find something in the search :beer:


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

Early bump for Clay and CTS!

Clay offers the good stuffs at great prices! He got me a quote together for my 5857 billet wheel CBB setup within a day plus answered all my qestions and threw in some options as well.

Awesome service and a stand up guy!


Order coming Clay! 



Thanks again,
Eric


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Fast929 said:


> Early bump for Clay and CTS!
> 
> Clay offers the good stuffs at great prices! He got me a quote together for my 5857 billet wheel CBB setup within a day plus answered all my qestions and threw in some options as well.
> 
> ...



No problem Eric :beer: Merry Christmas and have a happy new year!

cheers


Clay


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

CTS Turbo said:


> No problem Eric :beer: Merry Christmas and have a happy new year!
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...


Best wishes to you and yours dude.


Thanks again for your support and best wishes for 2011 and in the future for CTS!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Fast929 said:


> Best wishes to you and yours dude.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your support and best wishes for 2011 and in the future for CTS!


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Padillamk4 (Sep 13, 2010)

price on 6262 journal with t3 .82 4bolt?


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

Got my HP6262 also, nice piece of craftsmanship!
Little pic on the new setup, but will redo the whole exhaust manifold, was a EIP one.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

MarcoVR6SC said:


> Got my HP6262 also, nice piece of craftsmanship!
> Little pic on the new setup, but will redo the whole exhaust manifold, was a EIP one.



:beer::thumbup: Happy to have helped


----------



## rjdubtuner (Aug 12, 2007)

if you have a damaged exhaust propeller on a bb billet pt turb can you just replace the propeller?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

rjdubtuner said:


> if you have a damaged exhaust propeller on a bb billet pt turb can you just replace the propeller?


You should be able to just send it into PTE for a new wheel, they would have to rebuild/rebalance the assembly.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Quick question on a 12V VR6.

I have a ATP exhaust manifold and downpipe. That setup requires a T4 On-Center exhaust housing to be a true bolt-on.

Currently running a Garrett to4e 60 trim, .69 A/R On center.

Does Precision make anything that would bolt right up? If not could I use my current hotside housing? 500-600whp range?

Thanks.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

slcturbo said:


> Quick question on a 12V VR6.
> 
> I have a ATP exhaust manifold and downpipe. That setup requires a T4 On-Center exhaust housing to be a true bolt-on.
> 
> ...


They really only do tangential housings, what AR are you after, we may be able to put in a special request. Drop me an email: [email protected] and we'll see what we can do, for your setup I'd probably go with a 6262S-B 

cheers


Clay


----------



## 5mall5nail5 (Mar 13, 2002)

Do you guys have any special pricing on a billet wheel dbb version of the PT76GTS?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

5mall5nail5 said:


> Do you guys have any special pricing on a billet wheel dbb version of the PT76GTS?


 If you're looking for something in particular, which it looks like you are email [email protected] and he'll set you up. Please include the name and shipping address and such for the most accurate quote. :thumbup:


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

Ordered Thursday, showed up today. Awesome service.:thumbup:










Going to look a lot better on my motor than this. :laugh:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks like the old turbo was hungry for power and tried eating something!


----------



## VeteRan6 (Apr 5, 2008)

im sent


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

VeteRan6 said:


> im sent


Replied


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

Precision HP 5457 - 465HP T3/T4 Turbocharger

what is the Corrected Air Flow? how many lb/min


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

snobum said:


> Precision HP 5457 - 465HP T3/T4 Turbocharger
> 
> what is the Corrected Air Flow? how many lb/min


They do not publish the information or make it available to any dealers


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

True I forget lol no volumetric efficiency maps from precision. Well I've been looking at the 5457 and 5758 billet on the fully built 8v with tubular exhaust mani can you get vband option for t3 setups


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

snobum said:


> True I forget lol no volumetric efficiency maps from precision. Well I've been looking at the 5457 and 5758 billet on the fully built 8v with tubular exhaust mani can you get vband option for t3 setups


sure can, former Portland residents get a special discount too.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Tried to go grocery shopping last night. 

Cops had other plans. 






www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com 

Our FSI BT Kit in action.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## R32 Lego (Oct 7, 2010)

Are the turbo deals still going on ?????


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

R32 Lego said:


> Are the turbo deals still going on ?????


They sure are! Every day at CTS is a sale! 

if you have any questions email us and we'll get you sorted out: [email protected] :thumbup::beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## dubluvin1987 (May 25, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Please check out our blog and facebook for the latest updates: www.ctsturbo.com & www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## tdmopar59 (Jun 22, 2008)

PM sent!!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

tdmopar59 said:


> PM sent!!


Replied :beer:


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

looking to get a 6262 for my vr6t. What AR do you recommend,I have a 50 trim t3/t4 now and its choked really bad up top,looking to fix that.Looking to make 400hp.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTdubbin7 said:


> looking to get a 6262 for my vr6t. What AR do you recommend,I have a 50 trim t3/t4 now and its choked really bad up top,looking to fix that.Looking to make 400hp.


12v or 24v? 

depending on your motor, I'd suggest either a .63 (12v) or a .82 (24v) 

50 trim is too small for that car, you need a 60.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Turbo specials from your turbo specialists!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

> Dear Santa,
> this Christmas I would like the followings:
> a TURBO
> a walbro inline
> ....


Ok here's a scoop guys, Rudolph developed a drinking habit (that red nose isn't magic...) so Santa had to switch to a Eurovan diesel for deliveries. Unfortunately it's pretty cold around the north pole and Santa has no electricity to plug his van in. Save your car the deception when she finds that out on the faithful morning and order from www.ctsturbo.com , we ship everyday, worldwide and no matter the weather!

:beer:


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

st nick was good to me thanks to cts

i want a lisence plate frame thing tho....


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Email us for one!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Building a 600HP hardware package for a MK5 R32.

Yup, we do that…


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Checkout our Blog and Facebook:

www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems
www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

Im building an aba 16v turbo engine right now you guys have any pistons and rods for me? The bottom end is an obd1 aba and the heads are off a 2.0 16v 9a im planning on boosting high too so im looking g for something strong. Preferably 82.5 mm pistons.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

mpr3ssiv said:


> Im building an aba 16v turbo engine right now you guys have any pistons and rods for me? The bottom end is an obd1 aba and the heads are off a 2.0 16v 9a im planning on boosting high too so im looking g for something strong. Preferably 82.5 mm pistons.


PM sent :beer:


----------



## ray32 (Apr 27, 2008)

im sent


----------



## BoostingSlow (May 14, 2012)

Can I get price shipped to 33467 for a Journal Bearing 6266 T3 .63 A/R with a Ported S cover, and a 6466 T3 .63 A/R both with V-band discharge? Thanks.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

BoostingSlow said:


> Can I get price shipped to 33467 for a Journal Bearing 6266 T3 .63 A/R with a Ported S cover, and a 6466 T3 .63 A/R both with V-band discharge? Thanks.



Email [email protected] for any questions you might have about pricing.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Last week we received a cherry MK5 R32 from a customer of ours that was keen for some CTS Turbo power upgrades. We’ve got a few things planned for this beast, firstly we will be developing a new Stainless Steel 3″ cat back exhaust system, and secondly a new cold air intake kit to help the NA R32 breath… Keep your eyes peeled here for photos and updates… and maybe if you’re lucky some sound clips…


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

Can't decide between a 6262 or a 6266 for my 24v, how will the spool Time differ from these two?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

DMehalko(DM) said:


> Can't decide between a 6262 or a 6266 for my 24v, how will the spool Time differ from these two?


I'd probably go with the 6266 if you were going with the ball bearing option. Spool difference I'd say would be 400RPM, but the 6266 will note choke up top compared to the 6262 :beer:


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

CTS Turbo said:


> I'd probably go with the 6266 if you were going with the ball bearing option. Spool difference I'd say would be 400RPM, but the 6266 will note choke up top compared to the 6262 :beer:


I most likely will not be going the ball bearing option, and only looking for 450-500whp, any more and it will be un drivable on the street for me, would you still keep the same recommendation?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

DMehalko(DM) said:


> I most likely will not be going the ball bearing option, and only looking for 450-500whp, any more and it will be un drivable on the street for me, would you still keep the same recommendation?


yes it is a good choice


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

sold! Thanks and will be ordering this payday friday


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

DMehalko(DM) said:


> sold! Thanks and will be ordering this payday friday


 Are you planning to go with the 6266? :beer:


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

CTS Turbo said:


> Are you planning to go with the 6266? :beer:


 Yes, 6266, SP cover T4 .81


----------



## prs_cky (Mar 31, 2007)

What if I told you I can get a 6266 for the same price you are advertising? Can you beat it?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

prs_cky said:


> What if I told you I can get a 6266 for the same price you are advertising? Can you beat it?


Maybe, but you need to ask. What if I told the McDonalds man that I could get a cheeseburger cheaper than advertised, do you think they'd beat it? Depends on the McDonalds man and how late at night it was. :laugh:

We must advertise @ MAP pricing, if you don't then Precision Turbo will call us and we'll get in trouble for breaking the MAP pricing agreement. If you found a good price make sure you share it so we can send it into PTE for a MAP violation.


----------



## prs_cky (Mar 31, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> Maybe, but you need to ask. What if I told the McDonalds man that I could get a cheeseburger cheaper than advertised, do you think they'd beat it? Depends on the McDonalds man and how late at night it was. :laugh:
> 
> We must advertise @ MAP pricing, if you don't then Precision Turbo will call us and we'll get in trouble for breaking the MAP pricing agreement. If you found a good price make sure you share it so we can send it into PTE for a MAP violation.


OK I understand how the pricing works now... but what I'm saying is why should I buy from you when everywhere else is the same price?


----------



## dubluvin1987 (May 25, 2007)

*aring*

Hey guys,
In the market for a Turbo and need some assistance choosing the best Turbo to fit my setup. Got a 3.0 liter vr with the sp short runner, atp exhaust manifold and for now, the atp four bolt down pipe. I'm thinking I may have to switch to a band down pipe because I don't see the option for a four bolt on center exhaust housing on the Turbo I've been looking at. Or should I say Turbo('s). I've been looking at both the 6262 and the 6266 from precision. I know I want a t4, but not sure the best a/r to go with. I know for sure that I want ball bearing, so that decision has been made. Just looking for the best ideal Turbo, being that I'm a noob to forced induction I just need a sense of direction from someone who deals with this stuff everyday. I messaged you's a long time ago about turbos but fell into a lil bit of financial woes so i had to hold off. I'm def ready now, so if ya could give some assistance I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks! Eric:beer:


----------



## turbo toic (Aug 24, 2004)

just wanted to thank cts for my order. i order the 6266bb for my 12v 3.0 and will have it on the dyno soon..will post numbers..i got my stuff with in 5 business days :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

turbo toic said:


> just wanted to thank cts for my order. i order the 6266bb for my 12v 3.0 and will have it on the dyno soon..will post numbers..i got my stuff with in 5 business days :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks for the feedback :beer:


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

prs_cky said:


> OK I understand how the pricing works now... but what I'm saying is why should I buy from you when everywhere else is the same price?


Clay's customer service is great and they know what they are talking about... :thumbup:


----------



## Nik.moretto (May 22, 2013)

I LIKE THIS haha



CTS Turbo said:


> Congrats to Jeff Clark / [email protected] for running an 11.46 @ 123.61 this past weekend in his CTS Equipped MK5 R32 Stage 4 before getting booted from the track. JC’s MK5 R32 was running a mere 18psi on pump gas… Thanks go out to Jeff Atwood @ United Motorsport and Forcefed Engineering for the additional support and work that went into this buildup. Thanks to JC for working with us on developing the CTS MK5 R32 Stage 2, 3, and 4 kits!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Shouts out to Mike Pauciullo, Steve Porrini, Kevin Black and everyone that had a hand in building up this awesome Street Legal car… We were happy to supply various engine components for this buildup and are excited to see it break into the 9′s…


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

It’s always nice to get emails from customers like this. Here’s a dyno submitted by our friend in Denmark of his Skoda Octavia RS running our CTS Hardware and a Precision CEA6262… 618HP+ not bad for a 2.0T…


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

It’s not every day you see a ball bearing turbo that can eat small rodents and crush bank accounts. This Precision Billet CEA7275HP-B, it’s rated for 1000+HP, has a 4″ inlet and a 3″ outlet and an oil cooled ball bearing center cartridge. It’s pretty much the epitome of turbocharger technology and can catapult your car down the track quite easily in 9 seconds or less. You still think that those GT28′s are big turbos?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

We want to thank everyone that took place in our Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales. It was a great success! Now we must hunker down and work through the piles of orders. :beer:

With such large part volumes going out the door there seems to be piles of this shiny stuff all over the shop. We like shiny things.




























Visit us on our website at ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Thanks to everyone that participated in our giant Holiday Sale! We are working as fast as we can to ship every order on time! *


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Precision is the chosen manufacturer for our MK4 R32 monster build with wastegate and turbo. CTS Turbo is a proud reseller. Check out or store to see what we offer for your car.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Who doesn’t like CNC cut billet aluminum parts. Catch can production is still in full force.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Be sure to check out our Facebook page and website for constant build updates, product announcements and general shenanigans like this big turbo 1.8T mk1 rabbit laying down some rubber... well pretty much all of it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQ6J1q05lPw










www.ctsturbo.com
https://www.facebook.com/CTSTurbo


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

In stock and ready to ship!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

What else is going into this Stage 4 MK4 R32 build besides a Precision turbo? Stay tuned to our website and facebook page to find out!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

What else would we bolt onto this Stage 4 build other than a Precision Turbo. Stay tuned for this monster build over at ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

This MK4 R32 build is cruising along. Check this out.


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

opcorn: Can wait to see the outcome.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

HotredVR said:


> opcorn: Can wait to see the outcome.


It's coming along nicely, we'll post up some more photos later this week with the downpipe fitted and such :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo ships worldwide, we have over 100 authorized dealers across the globe. Check out our dealer page to see who is closest to you.


----------

